# Einsteigertour der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus am Sonntag, 27. April



## Deleted 61489 (16. April 2008)

Die erste Veranstaltung im DIMB-Tourenkalender findet am

*Sonntag, dem 27.4.​*statt. 
Dieses Tourangebot richtet sich an alle (Wieder-)Einsteiger, die bisher bei Gruppen nicht oder nur ungern mitgefahren sind, 
weil

- das Tempo zu hoch
- die Strecke zu lang
- die Steigungen/Abfahrten zu steil war/en...

...oder weil sie sich einfach nicht getraut haben - aus Angst sie könnten in der Gruppe nicht "mithalten".
Bei dieser Tour braucht niemand zu befürchten, die Anstiege/Abfahrten nicht zu schaffen, das wurde mehrfach getestet. Alle sollen Spaß haben und nicht das Gefühl Leistung bringen zu _müssen_. Auch für "Winterpausierer"  geeignet, die jetzt in langsamem Tempo wieder anfangen wollen. Weitere Fragen beantworte ich gerne.



*Termin*: Sonntag, 27. April 2008
*Startort*: Wald-Parkplatz Hohemark, 61440 Oberursel, Alfred-Lechler-Strasse, direkt gegenüber der Schule
Bei maps.google.de auch klick hier - mit Routenplaner - zu finden.

*Startzeit*: 11 Uhr (Dauer vorauss. ca. 2,5 Std. je nach Pausenlängen ggf. auch weniger oder mehr)
*Steckenlänge*: ca. 20 km
*Tempo*: wirklich langsam  
*Anforderung an Kondition und Fahrtechnik*: gering - nur Grundsportlichkeit und Grundkenntnisse

*Max.Gruppengröße*: 15
*Anmeldung:* Hier im Thread oder per PN bzw. mail. 
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

*Kurze Touren-Beschreibung*:
Von Parkplatz aus rollen wir uns auf flacher Strecke etwas ein bevor wir Richtung Homburger Hütte langsam immer weiter nach oben fahren. Danach noch ein Stück bergauf, dann geht es ohne größere Anstiege zum Bleibeskopf. Unterhalb des Herzberges ist dann auch schon unsere maximale Höhe erreicht und nun geht es wieder (vorwiegend) bergab Richtung Marmorstein - ein schöner Ausblick auf die Frankfurter Ebene inbegriffen. Nach dem Marmorstein wieder ein Stück bergab und danach leicht wellig zurück, zum Schluss ist kein Anstieg mehr.

Unterwegs wird es kurze Trinkpausen geben, eine Kneipe liegt jedoch nicht auf dem Weg ... bitte nehmt ausreichend Getränke (und falls nötig einen Riegel) für unterwegs mit.

Eine DIMB -Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig, aber natürlich besonders gern gesehen.
Bei dieser Tour ist jede/r TeilnehmerIn für sich selbst verantwortlich. Daher wird eine verantwortungsvolle und rücksichtsvolle Fahrweise vorausgesetzt. *Ein geeigneter Helm auf dem Kopf, ein technisch einwandfreies MTB sowie die Beachtung der DIMB-Trailrules   sind aber obligatorisch für die Teilnahme!*
Der Guide haftet nur für vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig verursachte Schäden. Eine darüber hinausgehende Haftung wird ausgeschlossen. Mit der Anmeldung in diesem Thread oder per PN/E-Mail erkennt der/die TeilnehmerIn an, dass er/sie diese Haftungsbegrenzung voll inhaltlich gelesen und ihr zugestimmt hat.

*Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus und des IBC DIMB Racing Teams!*



PS:
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour und dem Haftungsverzicht vorliegen. In diesem Fall bitte rechtzeitig vorher Kontaktaufnahme per PN wg. Versand der Unterlagen zur Unterschrift durch die Eltern. 
Danke.


----------



## wintergriller (16. April 2008)

Hallo Taunusschnecke,

das hört sich sehr interessant an  Da wir erst seit Februar im Taunus wohnen, wäre es interessant mal ein paar Biker in der Gegend kennenzulernen!

Wir sind zu zweit und würden gerne mitfahren.

Gruss,
Daniela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. April 2008)

Hi Daniela, ja das ist eine gute Gelegenheit - auch um die schöne Bikegegend hier ein wenig kennenzulernen.  

Damit sind 2 von den 15 Plätzen belegt


----------



## nookie#ql (16. April 2008)

ja kumpel und ich wären auch dabei, aber davor noch ne frage^^

ehm trails dabei oder nicht?


----------



## wintergriller (16. April 2008)

Hallo Taunusschnecke,

wir haben schon einiges hier in der Gegend kennengelernt: Am Marmorstein waren wir am Samstag noch. Ansonsten geht es nach Feierabend meist nur kurz auf den Feldberg......sind von uns aus allerdings auch nur 450hm  

An den Wochenenden versuchen wir möglichst viele interessante Trails zu entdecken, wobei das bei der Wetterlage der letzten Wochen meistens im Matsch oder Schnee endete. Egal: Hauptsache Spass gehabt


----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. April 2008)

nookie#ql schrieb:


> ja kumpel und ich wären auch dabei, aber davor noch ne frage^^
> 
> ehm trails dabei oder nicht?



Richtige Trails: eher Nein. Auf dem Rückweg habe ich etwas eingeplant, aber wenn das Wetter sich nicht bessert und die Wege zu nass/schlammig sind, dann sind die nicht fahrbar. 

Falls Ihr trotzdem kommen wollt: herzlich gerne und bitte dann anmelden, damit die Plätze reserviert sind.

CU


----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. April 2008)

wintergriller schrieb:


> wir haben schon einiges hier in der Gegend kennengelernt: Am Marmorstein waren wir am Samstag noch. Ansonsten geht es nach Feierabend meist nur kurz auf den Feldberg......sind von uns aus allerdings auch nur 450hm


Da seid Ihr ja in die richtige Gegend gezogen  



wintergriller schrieb:


> An den Wochenenden versuchen wir möglichst viele interessante Trails zu entdecken


Darüber können wir uns dann ja mal austauschen  



wintergriller schrieb:


> wobei das bei der Wetterlage der letzten Wochen meistens im Matsch oder Schnee endete. Egal: Hauptsache Spass gehabt


Genau  

CU


----------



## nookie#ql (16. April 2008)

joar ok wert das mal heut abend beim fußball schauen bequatschen, wenn die tour net anstrengend war und wir noch lust ham fahren wa halt nochmal aufn feldberg  kannstj a dann nochmal mit kommen^^


----------



## MissOldie (16. April 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. April 2008)

Bin auch dabei und bringe auch noch meine bessere Hälfte mit. 

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (18. April 2008)

MissOldie schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei.





Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei und bringe auch noch meine bessere Hälfte mit.
> 
> LG Angsthase 62



   

Sehr schön ... damit haben wir einschl. PN insgesamt 6 feste und 2 wahrscheinliche Anmeldungen  

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (18. April 2008)

Hi Sylva,

René und ich sind auch dabei!  

Zur Zeit laboriere ich leider schon wieder an einer heftigen Erkältung rum, aber seit gestern geht's merklich besser und ich denke, bis zur DIMB-Tour wieder fit zu sein.

LG, auch an alle anderen Mädels,

MissQuax / Petra


----------



## Bikebetti (18. April 2008)

hallo bikerinnen 
lägere zeit schon verfolge ich schon eure aktivitäten , jetzt will ich auch mal an ihnen teilnehmen .bin am 27.4.2008 mit von der partie .bis dann ....bikebetti


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. April 2008)

MissQuax schrieb:


> René und ich sind auch dabei!


   Prima, dass wir mal wieder zusammen fahren ...   @ René: dann lerne ich Dich ja mal kennen  


MissQuax schrieb:


> Zur Zeit laboriere ich leider schon wieder an einer heftigen Erkältung rum


Gute + schnelle Besserung!


Bikebetti schrieb:


> bin am 27.4.2008 mit von der partie. bis dann ....bikebetti


Super  ... ich freu mich

Jetzt sind übrigens nur noch 4 Plätze frei...


----------



## maverick65 (19. April 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Wege zu nass/schlammig sind, dann sind die nicht fahrbar.
> 
> CU


 

*Wieso, hä?* Dann fängt doch der Spaß erst richtig an! Ok, ok soll ja eine easy oder Wiedereinsteigertour werden.


----------



## MissQuax (19. April 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> *Wieso, hä?* Dann fängt doch der Spaß erst richtig an!


 
Ach ja? Aber nicht daß Du Dir vorstellst, wir Mädels schieben unsere Bikes dann vielleicht *SO*: 







     


Gruß,
Miss Quax / Petra


----------



## Hornisborn (19. April 2008)

Ich bin zwar kein Anfänger, den Winter nicht daheim geblieben und in einer Gruppe bin ich auch schon mal gefahren. Aber ich würde mich trotzdem gerne anschließen um andere biker kennen zu lernen. Da ich meistens allein fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (19. April 2008)

Hallo, 
wenns zeitlich klappt, würde ich auch gerne teilnehmen. 
Dann hätte ich GPS-technisch auch ne Strecke mit nicht zuviel Höhenmeter für meine MissGhost28, wenn sie wieder biken kann.

Ich würde auch den Platz räumen, wenn noch ein 'richtiger' Einsteiger/in teilnehmen möchte. Ansonsten könnte ich auch die Nachhut übernehmen, da ich an der Stelle einige Erfahrung habe .


----------



## Deleted 61489 (20. April 2008)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Anfänger, den Winter nicht daheim geblieben und in einer Gruppe bin ich auch schon mal gefahren. Aber ich würde mich trotzdem gerne anschließen um andere biker
> kennen zu lernen. Da ich meistens allein fahre.


@ Hornisborn:
Ok ... wenn Du das angesagte Taunusschneckentempo fahren willst   ... Dein Platz ist hiermit reserviert  


Aktueller Stand heute abend:
Es sind jetzt noch 2 Plätze frei.




Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo, wenns zeitlich klappt, würde ich auch gerne teilnehmen.


@ Zilli:
Das wundert mich jetzt doch etwas ... bei dem, was Du sonst wohl so fährst  
Also gut, ich setze Dich mal mit Einschränkung auf die Liste.
Wie Du schon oben geschrieben hast: Wenn sich noch 2 "richtige" Einsteiger melden, werden diese bevorzugt.
Ich melde mich auf alle Fälle noch bei Dir.


Zilli schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich GPS-technisch auch ne Strecke mit nicht zuviel Höhenmeter für meine MissGhost28, wenn sie wieder biken kann.


Falls Du nicht mitfährst, fahre ich gerne auch mit Missghost28 - alleine oder mit Dir zusammen - mal die Strecke.  


Zilli schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte ich auch die Nachhut übernehmen, da ich an der Stelle einige Erfahrung habe .


Das Angebot nehme ich dann gerne an bei der großen Gruppe


----------



## maverick65 (25. April 2008)

bis zum sonntag soll es halbwegs trocken bleiben. also für die trail-süchtigen sollte noch was offen sein... alles eine frage der (selbst)einschätzung: ich habe eine guide-truppe am victoriatempel mit baumarkträdern runterhumpeln sehen, ich habe cc-schwucken im schnee, sattelstütze oben runterfahren sehen.
diese tour wird von mir per gps aufgezeichnet, ebenso per video! jedes zur schau stellen, der videos bedarf der zustimmung der teilnehmer (schriftlich/per mail)! es wird also nix im internet erscheinen, was nicht genehmigt ist. 

P.S. Kamerafahrer sind eh die Letzten...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. April 2008)

Noch eine Info zur Tour am Sonntag:

Falls alle Parkplätze auf dem Waldparkplatz Hohemark besetzt sein sollten: 
Es gibt noch eine Ausweich-Parkmöglichkeit schräg gegenüber bei der U-Bahn-Haltestelle.
Treffpunkt ist auf jeden Fall am Anfang des Waldparkplatzes bei der "Tourist-Infotafel".
Ich denke wir werden uns schon finden  


Der Beitrag von maverick65 ist wohl im falschen Thread gelandet  
Hier geht es um die Einsteigertour und nicht um Trailsüchtige ... 
auch nicht um eine Gruppe, die ein Video von ihrer Tour haben möchte...


----------



## MissOldie (26. April 2008)

Hi @ all,

ich muss morgen leider passen, da sich meine Gangschaltung weigert, in diverse Gänge zu schalten. Wir haben eben noch fast 2 Stunden daran herum geschraubt, aber sie will nicht so richtig. Ich könnte  :kotz:   

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Spaß.

Liebe Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. April 2008)

*Tour-Guide erkrankt - Tour heute muß ausfallen*

Sorry Leute, es ist mir total unangenehm dies schreiben zu müssen, aber ich bin plötzlich über Nacht krank geworden und kann nicht fahren.

Leider habe ich nicht von allen eine Telefonnummer, so dass ich auf diesem Weg absagen muss.

Es tut mir so leid ... ich hoffe auf Euer Verständnis für meine Situation.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. April 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke


Gute Besserung

LG Angsthase und Anhang


----------



## CoAXx (27. April 2008)

gute Besserung! Bei Nachholung würde ich, wenns zeitlich passt gerne mitfahren.


----------



## wintergriller (27. April 2008)

@Taunusschnecke: Erst nochmal gute Besserung  

Wir sind die Tour bis zur " Weissen Schneise" oberhalb des Marmorsteins anhand deiner Karte gefahren. An dem Punkt haben wir dann beschlossen direkt zum Marmorstein runter zu fahren. Nach einer längeren Rast sind wir dann noch zur Saalburg. Von da aus ging es dann weiter zum Sandplacken. Hier gab es dann nochmal eine längere Rast mit kühlen Getränken. Von dort aus ist dann jeder alleine weiter: Entweder noch hoch auf den Feldberg  , runter nach Hohemark oder wie wir weiter nach Schmitten!

Alles in allem eine nette, langsame Tour in einer sehr überschaubaren Gruppe  
Am Ende hatten wir 860hm und 38km auf dem Tacho!


----------



## maverick65 (27. April 2008)

Hut ab für eine Wiedereinsteigertour. 

@Taunusschnecke: Schaaaaaaaaaade! Von uns auch gute Besserung. Deine Tour sollten wir nachholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. April 2008)

Hi Schnecke,

ich hoffe Dir geht es wieder besser.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (29. April 2008)

@ diejenigen, die noch von Hohemark aus gefahren sind:
Schön, dass ich Euch den Sonntag nicht so ganz vermiest habe und Ihr mit meiner Karte noch eine ganz nette Tour machen konntet  

@ alle:
Danke für die netten Genesungswünsche  

Ja, da hat mein Magen sich plötzlich am Samstag wohl einen gemeinen :kotz: Virus eingefangen.
Sonntag + die Nacht auf Montag waren noch schlimm, gestern ging es mir etwas besser, ich konnte wenigstens wieder was trinken. Jetzt kuriere ich mich noch ein paar Tage aus.


----------

